# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Czy można zajść w ciąże bez stosunku ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 17 lat. Ostatnio z moim chłopakiem doszło do większych zbliżeń, mianowicie ocieraliśmy się swoimi narządami. Nie doszło do stosunku ani głębszej penetracji, jedynie na brzegach...nie było także wytrysku ale być może była jego wydzielina. Zmartwiłam się, iż spóźnia mi się okres. Dodam, że mam nieregularne cykle i biorę tabletki Duphaston na wyregulowanie okresu. Muszę się jednak przyznać, że w tym miesiącu zapomniałam wziąć regularnie tabletek od 16 dnia cyklu, wzięłam dopiero w 21 dni. Po 10 tabletkach powinnam dostac okres jednak go nie mam. Wyczytalam także ze te tabletki maja również rolę wspomagania ciązy. Nie wiem czy panikować czy czekać cierpliwie na okres.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
W płynie przedwytryskowym moga się znajdować plemniki (choć w ostatnim czasie wielu specjalistów to kwestionuje), jednak w tym przypadku ryzyko ciąży jest niewielkie. W tym momencie nie warto martwić się na zapas, spóźnianie się okresu może na zasadzie błędnego koła być skutkiem nadmiernego jego wyczekiwania. Pozdrawiam

----------

